# Accusé de réception de mails sous Entourage?



## olivier75 (7 Février 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Voici mon petit soucis :
Est-il possible de configurer Entourage pour recevoir un avis de réception/lecture des emails que j'envoie? Si oui, comment?

Je me suis baladé dans les préfs mais n'ai rien trouvé.

Par avance merci.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Février 2006)

Apparement cela n'existe pas.


----------



## jala (15 Février 2006)

J'avais trouvé sur un forum qu'il est possible par le biais d'un applescript de définir un "additional headers" du compte POP utilisé à la valeur suivante:
*tell app "Microsoft Entourage"
set additional headers of pop account id n to "disposition-notification-to:monID@monFAI.xx"
end tell*
_(pour annuler: set additional headers of pop account id n to "")_
A partir de ce moment là, tous les messages expédiés depuis ce compte proposeront à leur réception de renvoyer un message à "monID@monFAI.xx" disant que le message original s'est bien affiché sur l'ordinateur du récipiendiaire (sous messagerie windows - Outlook ? Exchange ?)

Apparemment si le destinataire est sur MAc il ne reçoit pas cette invite à confirmer la réception du message (On pourrait imaginer une règle qui retrouve dans l'en-tête du message reçu le texte plus haut - il s'y trouve - et déclenche une action), ce doit donc être une "windowserie". L'inconvénient est que cela demande de jongler constamment avec le script, celui que j'ai fait bascule entre AR on et AR off, sans que l'on puisse savoir simplement l'état dans lequel on est. De plus, si un message est en cours de rédaction, et que l'on change ce réglage, cela ne semble pas s'appliquer à ce message.

Peut-être y a t-il plus complet ailleurs mais je n'ai pas investigué plus loin.

en fait une autre approche, plus simple ?, est décrite ici
http://www.xrings.net/xrings/imprimer.php3?id_article=334


----------

